# Cadet Help



## catalyst (17 Jun 2004)

1. I don't know much about cadets
2. I've been a member of Girl Guides for way too long - don't laugh - NO COMMENTS ABOUT MY GIRL GUIDE INVOLVEMENT
3. I want to join cadets as a CI or CIC

I've had enough of Girl Guides at the local level - I am trained and have a variety of experience leading adventure activities, but policies, politics and crap keep me from helping out the youth in the community - I thought cadets and their survival training looked quite interesting. I've noticed several differences between GGoC and the CCM, such as uniforms (try and get the girls to wear uniforms, ha!); more senior leadership by cadets (try and get the girls to be leaders, ha!; etc etc. So I'm going to contact the local CO of the air cadet squadron to see if I can be involved. I would *love* to be a CIC officer, not so much to be called OCadet or have a commission, but to parade and to have a greater responsibility. I know that the squadron is diminishing in membership and I am hoping I can help out in that way too  So I have a few questions - forgive me, I'm a newbie, and yes I've searched for the answers. The cadets.ca website is great; and so is the cadets.bc.ca website 

What is the difference between a CI and a CIC officer - I know one is an officer, and I understand that they don't wear uniform or parade. Do they only come to the training nights when needed? What do the CI's in your unit wear? Do they get to come on your cit tours, help with fundraising, ftx's and all other outings above and beyond the regular weekly parades? Do your CI's get paid (I'm not in it for the money)? Has your unit had to turn away CIC or CI officers because they already have enough help?  How active are the CI's in your unit? 

This squadron is a new squadron - they don't have a RSO. I have some shooting experience but no formal courses. Are CI's allowed to take courses offered to CIC?

Sorry about all the questions. Also, I was told by one of the Cadets in my girl guide unit to call the CO. This makes me a bit nervous, but is that who I should contact re: joining cadets?

I think cadets is an awesome youth organization. I have seen many fine people come out of the organization. However, I'm not knocking scouts canada or girl guides. Each has their own strengths  and problems. 

Thanks

S'Mish


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Jun 2004)

Good on ya for wanting to do your bit. Any volunteer organisation such as any cadet unit, can always use more help. Go ahead, give the CO a call, after all he is just a person like you and me.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## condor888000 (17 Jun 2004)

CIC is a commisioned member of the CF. They get paid a max of 21 days. They can apply for staff at a summer camp. They are assigned duties within the unit that they carry out and are expected to show up as often as possible. 

CI's are volunteers. Don't get paid, and I don't know if they can go to camps. They are also assigned duties. Generaly they wear civilian clothes. They can go to the activities if they wish to.

Not sure if CI's can become RSO's.

If you want to join, talk to the CO. They have to decide if they want you to work with the Sqn or not.


----------



## 63 Delta (17 Jun 2004)

Hey Catalyst, 

Here are some answers for your question, from my personal experience as a Cadet NCM in my squadron.  

Each Squadron is different and they all have there own roles for CIC officers and CI's (Civilian Instructor). In smaller sqns they might use CI's to help supplement the lack of officers, or help run citizenship tours or FTX's. In bigger sqns they might use them for things like cooking, or flight instruction. Sorry to dispute Condoors post, but yes Full CI' s are paid, not very much but they are. Theres also something Called a VI, Volunteer Instructor, they are not paid. Also, if they CO lets a CI, a CI can be a RSO. My old sqn. all the RSO's where either CI's or VI's. When it comes to uniforms, only the officers where uniforms, but in some sqns. CI's were the blue dress shirt, pants, and boots. It all depends on the CO. As far as courses are concerned, I believe the only courses that a CI could take would be the RSO course, Admin course or Supply course. Only the smaller courses that they have, usually held locally or on-line, are offered to CI's. 

And in regards to joining the Sqn, the CO is a good person to talk to, he's the one that will decide if you can join or not. Or you could just go down to there parade night and ask some questions. You'll probably find that there very friendly. 

Wheres the Sqn your applying for any ways? Is it in BC?

Anyways, I hope this helped.


----------



## catalyst (18 Jun 2004)

Thanks for all your help. I'm going to call the CO (who I just found out I know as she was thePAC president when I was student council president). I'm not in it for the money, heck, for paywise I'd probably donate it back to the unit or spend it on stuff I could use at cadets (equipment, etc). I'm that type of person who doesn't care about how much they get paid if I love what I'm doing. Sounds crazy but I work at zellers as a Cash Kid (aka cashier) and I find it great - even though I'm being paid minimum wage...

The squadron I want to join is 909 Periguin (sorry, can't spell, its the bird, the per-i-guin falcon) RCAC they are fairly new - just formed their own squadron this year. I know they are loosing cadets and are quite small so don't know if they would be needeing me. Hey - its worth a try!

Michelle


----------



## wongskc (18 Jun 2004)

The pay that CI's get are about enough to cover the cost of gas, roughly.  It's really not all that much.  And if it's politics that you're trying to get away from, then the CCM is probably not the way to go, unfortunately.  CIC is, after all a military occupation, so you will have to deal with the typical government bureaucratic environment.  If you want to be an RSO, chances are that your squadron will only have air rifles.  The trend seems to be to try and pull the real rifles out of the air cadet program and only the older squadrons have been able to keep their lee-enfields (since your squadron is so new, chances are it will never have been issued the rifles).


----------



## condor888000 (18 Jun 2004)

Heck, 51 was granted our charter in one of the first batches and we don't have our own Lee-enfields. Only cadets that are on our Bialthlon team fire 22's anyway.


----------

